# Pretty good day for the Pro today!



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Got a picture with Darius Rucker after he played my course today and my Dutch Piggies arrived with some awesome hitchhikers and my Microwbrew of the Month delivery all came today!

Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

That pink shirt is simply not cutting it on Rucker. Looks like he might have put on a couple pounds as well. Sorry, I was just informed that Rucker is the guy wearing the hat. lol. Glad you had a great day.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

quincy627 said:


> That pink shirt is simply not cutting it on Rucker. Looks like he might have put on a couple pounds as well. Sorry, I was just informed that Rucker is the guy wearing the hat. lol. Glad you had a great day.


It's orange and I'm down 50 pounds in the last 5 months. I'm working my way down man!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I did not know Hootie was so small.

Nice haul for day.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks and sounds like a great day!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's me with him a year ago. I am still huge but I was monstrous then. I can't wait until he comes back next year and I have another 50-75 lbs off of me!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Bart, I did not mean to offend you or anything. I was just trying to make a funny. Congrats on you loss and good luck in the future.



crgcpro said:


> It's orange and I'm down 50 pounds in the last 5 months. I'm working my way down man!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

No harm taken. It's all good. I'm working hard to get back down to a reasonable weight.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Why hasn't anyone asked how or why do u play with Hootie each year?


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> Why hasn't anyone asked how or why do u play with Hootie each year?


I'm a PGA General Manager of a golf course. Darius plays a concert just around the corner from us each year and I have the best course in the area so he always plays here. He also used to play at a course I ran in Charleston, SC for many years.

Pro


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

That looks like a pretty good day!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Bart, what an awesome day.  Congrats!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

jealousy!!! I have it...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I'm a PGA General Manager of a golf course. Darius plays a concert just around the corner from us each year and I have the best course in the area so he always plays here. He also used to play at a course I ran in Charleston, SC for many years.
> 
> Pro


Darius is a great guy.

Which course in ole Chucktown?


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

That is too cool! 
Great stogie delivery too!
Yup, seat me in the jealous section!!
Thank you Brother for posting this.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

That's awesome Bart. Love that guys music. AAAAnnnd, GREAT JOB on the weight loss. I've dropped 22 lbs in the past 6 weeks so I know how tough it can be. Keep up the great work.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Darius is a great guy.
> 
> Which course in ole Chucktown?


I was GM/Head Pro at Charleston National for 7 years. I'm the one that turned that place around. I came in after the 2nd bankruptcy and tripled the rounds and revenues. They were back down 30% the first year I left and have never gotten close to back where I had them.

Pro


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I was GM/Head Pro at Charleston National for 7 years. I'm the one that turned that place around. I came in after the 2nd bankruptcy and tripled the rounds and revenues. They were back down 30% the first year I left and have never gotten close to back where I had them.
> 
> Pro


I used to play there whenever I was home up until 07. Would go hit at Slammin' Sammy's for a couple days before and then spend a morning out at Charleston National since both were right down 17 from my house.


----------

